# Only In Spain



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

I called in to the local garage this morning for fuel. I went inside to pay and saw a sign saying "Fresh Baguettes 45c" so I picked one up and the guy said "90c please" so I said that the sign said 45c and he said that today is Sunday so the price doubles. I think this is why I love Spain so much, folk just do as they like !!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Trubrit said:


> I called in to the local garage this morning for fuel. I went inside to pay and saw a sign saying "Fresh Baguettes 45c" so I picked one up and the guy said "90c please" so I said that the sign said 45c and he said that today is Sunday so the price doubles. I think this is why I love Spain so much, folk just do as they like !!


Hahaha.

But

I wouldn't have bought the bread


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

Normally, neither would I but I had just put 70e worth of fuel in the car so I was already dumbstruck so I thought "what the hell".


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Trubrit said:


> Normally, neither would I but I had just put 70e worth of fuel in the car so I was already dumbstruck so I thought "what the hell".


That I can understand. I filled up yesterday and paid somewhere near that. I stopped looking after 62€.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Trubrit said:


> Normally, neither would I but I had just put 70e worth of fuel in the car so I was already dumbstruck so I thought "what the hell".


Only half a tank then ?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> Only half a tank then ?


Is that what was known in a certain part of "France" as Lt Gruber's little tank?


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> Is that what was known in a certain part of "France" as Lt Gruber's little tank?



"Pssst.... mon ami... 'tis I. Le Clerck, where ave you idden ze painting of ze madonna with ze big boobies?"

I am I showing my age now?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> "Pssst.... mon ami... 'tis I. Le Clerck, where ave you idden ze painting of ze madonna with ze big boobies?"
> 
> I am I showing my age now?


Le Clerck, vous êtes le même âge que moi? Le painting de la madonna wiz ze big boobies is in ze barrel of Lt Gruber's little tank It eez quite safe zere because ee needs two hands to pull ze cord to fire but can't because bose of iz ands are occupied wiz sticking iz fingers in iz ears because ee duznt like zee BANG!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Changing the subject, but sticking with the "only in Spain" topic. I found it crazy that the towns now have segregated rubbish bins, one for paper, one for glass, plastics etc and everyone religiously separates their stuff and puts it in the right bin...........

Then along comes one bin lorry and empties all of them into the back - mixing it all up!!!? Does this happen in other towns or just Alhaurin de la Torre and Nerja - cos it happens in both

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Changing the subject, but sticking with the "only in Spain" topic. I found it crazy that the towns now have segregated rubbish bins, one for paper, one for glass, plastics etc and everyone religiously separates their stuff and puts it in the right bin...........
> 
> Then along comes one bin lorry and empties all of them into the back - mixing it all up!!!? Does this happen in other towns or just Alhaurin de la Torre and Nerja - cos it happens in both
> 
> Jo xxx


What!!!!????

Not round here mate.

Perhaps that's what happens in "Real Spain" :tongue1:
Joke, joke joke!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> What!!!!????
> 
> Not round here mate.
> 
> ...


I didnt really notice til the friend I was having a coffee with (who has lived in Spain for years and years)commented on it - "look" she said rolling her eyes, "all that trouble to build underground segregated bins and watch what they're doing" - and yes, one bin lorry automatically picking up the underground skips and tipping them into the back and then placing them automatically into their respective holes. After that I became obsessive (yes, I need to get a life lol) and watched when it happened in other places and it was the same. 

I know when we lived in Spain our household rubbish wasnt segregated and the lorry came round once or twice a day and the men just threw it all in, but the big segregated, municipal rubbish places, I'd have thought would have done it properly .... lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> I didnt really notice til the friend I was having a coffee with (who has lived in Spain for years and years)commented on it - "look" she said rolling her eyes, "all that trouble to build underground segregated bins and watch what they're doing" - and yes, one bin lorry automatically picking up the underground skips and tipping them into the back and then placing them automatically into their respective holes. After that I became obsessive and watched when it happened in other places and it was the same.
> 
> I know when we lived in Spain our household rubbish wasnt segregated and the lorry came round once or twice a day and the men just threw it all in, but the big segregated, municipal rubbish places, I'd have thought would have done it properly .... lol!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Actually I have heard about this happening somewhere else, perhaps on the forum, but I have seen (separate) lorries emptying glass and paper bins for example. They are recycling companies specialised in their particular "rubbish". Private companies that are subcontracted by, and paid by the town hall. Or probably not paid in recent months...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Here we get separate vehicles which, bearing in mind the fuel and other environmental costs seems to rather defeat the object. I have seen, in other places, a single vehicle with separate compartments in the big boxy thingy on the back so that the different types of recyclables do end up in separate bins, although to the unaware, it appears that it all goes in the same mess.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> Here we get separate vehicles which, bearing in mind the fuel and other environmental costs seems to rather defeat the object. I have seen, in other places, a single vehicle with separate compartments in the big boxy thingy on the back so that the different types of recyclables do end up in separate bins, although to the unaware, it appears that it all goes in the same mess.


Good point about the extra fuel, cost of men, vehicles etc. But no, this lot were definitely going in the same "hole" lol!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Something similar happened in the UK some years ago, I remember reading about it. The council said they were just training people to separate their rubbish until they got the systems in place for collecting it separately.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Whilst walking OLA along the Guadalmansa Valley we came across a unit and trailer...On each side of the cab of the unit was a lovingly painted portrait...on one side Jesus, pointing to his sacred heart, on the other, the BVM, looking rather coy but quite fetching....

We were discussing what our employees back in the UK would have said if we had announced that we would be decorating our units, trucks and vans in that manner......


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Whilst walking OLA along the Guadalmansa Valley we came across a unit and trailer...On each side of the cab of the unit was a lovingly painted portrait...on one side Jesus, pointing to his sacred heart, on the other, the BVM, looking rather coy but quite fetching....
> 
> We were discussing what our employees back in the UK would have said if we had announced that we would be decorating our units, trucks and vans in that manner......


They would have said it was a fake because if the BVM had been that fetching, she would have been carrying before and just a BM (no V). 

How do you know it was the BVM? It might have been MM trying out the "Temptations..."


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I know the BVM when I see her......

When I was Mayor of our town I commemorated the event by buying a lovely wooden statue of the BVM for our Church (I was very pious then, my priest was my Chaplain).

I went back a few years ago to see the old church but looked in vain for the statue (which was quite expensive).

Maybe the new priest thought my sexuality was sinful and removed it...

I will never know.

Sandra and I had words over it. She thought it was a disgraceful misuse of rate payers money - I bought it from my personal Mayoral allowance.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Only in Spain...

*Can you get a plastic carrier bag that doesn't
a. have holes that let anything damp leak out or the dust from the ashes or the dust from the vacuum cleaner contents
b. start to self destruct before you get chance to get it home or re-use it

*Do people have sufficient intelligence not to put the carrier bag over one's head in the first place.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> Only in Spain...
> 
> *Can you get a plastic carrier bag that doesn't
> a. have holes that let anything damp leak out or the dust from the ashes or the dust from the vacuum cleaner contents
> ...


Yes, similar thoughts pass through my mind every time I clean out the cat's litter tray!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Yes, similar thoughts pass through my mind every time I clean out the cat's litter tray!


Have you noticed what a mess those that self-destruct make? - the Tesco ones are the worst. When we were clearing out my late mother's stuff we came across several handbags that had a s/d bag in and they were just a mess of little bits of carrier bag.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> Have you noticed what a mess those that self-destruct make? - the Tesco ones are the worst. When we were clearing out my late mother's stuff we came across several handbags that had a s/d bag in and they were just a mess of little bits of carrier bag.


No but I once had a "biodegradable" bin-liner incident that I would rather forget.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> No but I once had a "biodegradable" bin-liner incident that I would rather forget.


You weren't wearing it in the Carnival were you? when it biodegraded? if it was anything like a Tesco carrier bag, I can understand why you might want to forget....


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

How about this for only in Spain. In Madrid we have a legal dispute over 50,000 euros. The judge has set the case date for july 2013! Like he cannot find a couple hours to sort it out in 1.5 years!

If it was his money I am not sure if he would be so lazy. Our lawyers say there is nothing we can do. I feel like complaining to the judiciary but that would mean almost certain loss for us being a pain.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> You weren't wearing it in the Carnival were you? when it biodegraded? if it was anything like a Tesco carrier bag, I can understand why you might want to forget....


Ho ho, no, I left it in a bin rather too long (in the garden shed) and when I tried to take it out it deposited slurry all over my feet.


----------

